# Diamond fell out...lost in public place, any recourse?



## dmos87 (21 Jul 2013)

Help!

Just went to the local supermarket and between my car and the doors the main diamond on my engagement ring has fallen out. We spent two hours scouring for it but there's no sign of it. I'm devastated. 

We rent at present so no home insurance. The ring was purchased in Sept 2010 and I take really good care of it - off when cooking, showering etc. we purchased from a local jewellers & bought our wedding rings there too. I'm always in there for gifts too and they know me well. 

Have I any recourse with the jewellers at all?


----------



## peteb (21 Jul 2013)

I wouldn't think so.  why would they? even if you had insurance there is a clause that requires you to get the claw checked every so often depending on the value. 

By the way even if you rent you can take out contents cover.


----------



## dmos87 (21 Jul 2013)

peteb said:


> I wouldn't think so.  why would they? even if you had insurance there is a clause that requires you to get the claw checked every so often depending on the value.
> 
> By the way even if you rent you can take out contents cover.



I'm not trying to be Scrooge here, it's just that the ring was very expensive and you wouldnt expect this to happen. The only paperwork we got from the jewellers was the valuation cert and there's no mention of clauses or repeat care required on it. They had my ring for 2 weeks at the end of 2011 while they sized my wedding band to fit around it and no-one mentioned anything about needing a check up on it etc.  If I bought a TV or something and it broke that soon under consumer law I would have recourse, I would expect the same with this. 

Do you think it's ok that a diamond was lost within 3 years of purchase? I've certainly never heard of anyone I know having this happen.


----------



## Sue Ellen (21 Jul 2013)

Can't comment on any of the above but it might be worth a try to put a notice up in the shop or outside offering a reward for finder.


----------



## wbbs (21 Jul 2013)

The trouble is I suppose there is no way of proving it didn't fall out due to you giving it a knock or something.  I know I gave up wearing a very good ring while grocery shopping after knocking out 2 diamonds at different times, I blamed rummaging in the frozen food cabinet!


----------



## Palerider (21 Jul 2013)

It seems this is an accident, the diamond could have worked loose in any number of ways, blame cannot be assigned to a manufacturing defect as any defect with placement would have become evident to you through all the times you said you placed it and removed it from your finger.


----------



## mercman (21 Jul 2013)

Unfortunately, I'd say you have recourse to nobody. There is little point in blaming the loss down to the jeweler. This is an expensive lesson for not having your precious items insured.  

Have you searched your car or in fact your house. T|his could have dissapeared anywhere, Keep searching and you might be lucky.


----------



## Sandals (22 Jul 2013)

my claw had head gone for almost a year, the diamond in question was still held in place, not a bit movement. Decided to get it looked looked at original place. Charged €75.

Was just flying out week later when I happened to spot the claw broke again and for what ever reason i could actually move the diamond as bigger bit of claw gone. Immediately wrapped in a boots receipt and popped into my wallet. spent holiday paranoid about my wallet getting stolen.

Into the jeweler shop the lady said it was a different claw I got fixed!!! Luckily I had a piece of paper with the ring drawn on it showing the broken claw in question. Up she pops to the man upstairs and he confirmed the claw he fit was broke again. She said I must have banged something. 

I asked the question "what would have happened had I lost the stone" She said "House Insurance". 

I feel your pain as your rings are so precious to some (iv seen other people upgrading etc) and hope it works out for you.


----------



## AlbacoreA (22 Jul 2013)

peteb said:


> ...even if you had insurance there is a clause that requires you to get the claw checked every so often depending on the value....



I've never seen this. Has anyone seen this on a policy?


----------



## Guns N Roses (22 Jul 2013)

AlbacoreA said:


> I've never seen this. Has anyone seen this on a policy?


 
Yes! On our policy, it states that the ring has to be checked and valued ever 2 years.


----------



## AlbacoreA (22 Jul 2013)

Does it have a "depending on the value" is there limits upper and lower?


----------



## wbbs (22 Jul 2013)

That clause turned up on a new policy I took out couple of years ago, it was never on the old policies but seems to be a new way out of paying out.  Getting the piece serviced every couple of years and the many exclusions made it uneconomical to continue insuring it.


----------



## Ember (22 Jul 2013)

My wife lost the diamond from her engagement ring. The jewelers estimated 450 Euro to replace. We claimed from the insurance company and they paid for the replacement after the deduction of the 200 excess, so I received 250.
On my next renewal my premium went from 400 to 800 !!!. I tried to change insurance companies, but I was unable to as I had a recent claim. It took me 4 years to get back to paying 400.
To summarize, I calculate that I have paid 1000 Euro to receive 250. Be careful what you claim for......


----------



## Armada (24 Jul 2013)

My policy also states the ring should be checked. I lost a diamond from my 3 stone ring, as a claw had broken but unbelievably I found the stone a couple of days later. The whole setting had to be remounted though and cost me 1k. I didn't claim.


----------

